# 9w8 or 9w1?



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Slightly confused with my guy type. I'm pretty confident I'm a 9, but as to which 9 I am, I don't know xD.

I'm not like super desperate to know because I have my core and heart type figured out, but it's still bugging me a little. If anyone wants to chip in I'd be grateful.

I guess the reason I'm stuck on the exact wing I am is because I feel like the descriptions for 9 aren't very good. I don't know if it's because I'm super tired right now and feeling dumb, but the descrpitions for both wings seem too similar to me, I relate to both.

With the following quotes, I bold the sections that I relate to the most:



timeless said:


> *Type Nine with an Eight Wing: *
> 
> Type Nine is normally associated with serenity and contemplation, while Type Eight is associated with pushy aggressiveness. This combination is sometimes described as paradoxical, but it actually makes perfect sense, as long as we keep in mind that serenity and aggression are secondary consequences of the core motivations of Nine and Eight.
> 
> Type Nine wants to detach from their own world and find fulfillment in the world around them, or the world of others. Type Eights are hyper-aware of the boundaries between themselves and others and will react aggressively if those borders are crossed harmfully. 9w8s, therefore, want to extend themselves into the outside world while simultaneously protecting themselves from harm. *9w8s tend to want to do their own thing, and will react aggressively if that is threatened, but their modus operandi is to wander throughout the world at their own direction and anyone who wants to tell them what to do can haul off. 9w8s can also be incredibly protective of their friends, because the 9 component lets them “merge” with others and the 8 component takes an attack on friends as a personal attack.* (Contrast this with Type 1 – Type 1 will act aggressively in that situation because they perceive the enemy as “wrong”, *Type 9w8 will act aggressively because they see their friends as part of themselves*.)



Very accurate.



timeless said:


> *Type Nine with a One Wing: *
> 
> Type One is associated with *self-critical*,_ perfectionist_, and moralistic/*idealistic* tendencies. Some of those elements are present in a Nine with a One wing.
> 
> ...


Self-critical: Check. Perfectionist: Somewhat, depends on what it is. Idealistic: Check!

I'm a bit of a contradiction with this. When it comes to anger....I don't know. I don't really get angry a lot. I can be easy to annoy, but not so much easy to anger. I only feel genuine rage when it comes to certain things. The above quote I bolded about being over-protective of friends is very true. That's one of the things that will make me seethe. If someone was to verbally attack, or even worse, physically attack someone I loved, I'd go ballistic. I'd jump in and fight their battle for them. Not because I don't think they can....but because I want to protect them, it's just instinct. It's protecting part of me, and I don't want them to get hurt.

However, let's say if someone were to attack me. I'm usually like "Lol, whatever" but if they were to keep doing it and it were to build up, it might take a while for me to explode, it depends. Sometimes I can handle it and I'm like "K, stop," but sometimes I let it build up. The reason I let it build up isn't because I can't defend myself, it's more of me doubting my own feelings, like: _"Aw really? I can't get mad at this...I think I'm over-reacting, this is stupid. You don't have the right to feel this way, just stop_". Then I kinda rant to myself in my head for a little while, then I get over it.

I guess I am uncomfortable with my own anger, when I feel that intense rage, I feel kinda scared and don't know what to do with it. I sit there and my body shakes and my adrenaline is rushing and I'm like "WHAT TO DO!??!" And when I'm like that, I _know_ I need to act and confront who's pissed me off, but then I start to revel in it. I enjoy it, I almost love it. I love the fact I'm going to destroy someone, the thought makes me really happy. It's weird. It's like I love and hate it at the same time. 



susurration said:


> general description
> 
> Average 9/8s are gentle, simple, unsophisticated people. They tend to be a bit impulsive because of their lusty eight-wing, *and they have the ability to push hard enough to get their way, but they back down easily in most cases if others resist their impulses. 9/8 is more likely to ignore a challenge* than the more power-oriented 8/9. Unlike the more refined 9/1, 9/8 feels rough around the edges. There is often almost a clumsy feel to their childlike ways.* They are like puppydogs, eager to be happy and eager to forget unpleasantness*.​




I feel like this description is saying that 9w8's are these stupid, gentle giants lol. Again, the bolded is true.​


susurration said:


> general description
> *Average 9/1 has a sort of cloudlike softness.* The one-wing adds a flavor of intellectuality, but nine is more powerful, *so the 9/1's thoughts are not likely to receive much reality-testing. As a result, 9/1 often has a set of beliefs about the world that may seem superstitious or magical to others. For 9/1, this is no problem, because, strange as it may seem, these magical beliefs often seem to actually work for them*. Unlike 9/8, 9/1 has a kind of refinement and poise, because of the one-wing's desire to be perfect. *But 9/1 is more likely to lie down and take a nap than the more workaholic 1/9.*



​Lazy, soft, has these magical, weird thoughts...yep! 

Reading more about it, it seems that 9w8 it more likely to confront people and explodes more frequently. 9w1 seems to take it's time in confronting people, let's things build up, then has one serious explosion every few months or something. I think I am 9w8 actually, but I don't know. I'm a bit stupid when it comes to how I deal with anger.


Any thoughts? Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I say to ditch the wings entirely. As they don't exactly do much at all to actually be helpful. You could give someone who identifies as a 9w8 the same advice as you would with a 9w1, and they would both be potentially equally as helpful on the long run.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

9w8 is usually more grounded than 9w1, which can sometimes come across as more "floaty".


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rinnie said:


> S
> I guess I am uncomfortable with my own anger, when I feel that intense rage, I feel kinda scared and don't know what to do with it. I sit there and my body shakes and my adrenaline is rushing and I'm like "WHAT TO DO!??!" And when I'm like that, I _know_ I need to act and confront who's pissed me off, but then I start to revel in it. I enjoy it, I almost love it. I love the fact I'm going to destroy someone, the thought makes me really happy. It's weird. It's like I love and hate it at the same time.
> 
> ​
> ...


I see a hell of a link to 8 in you somewhere. That happiness with rage where someone is being hurt and something inside you gets turned loose to dance on their bloody carcass.................. oh my, yes.

To me, an 8 has a sense of exploding outwards to effect change on someone/something. A 9 has a sense of desiring peace and harmony and denying the rage/anger and bottling it deep. A 1 turns the anger inwards to make themselves perfectionist. 

Curious, why do yuo say you are 7/6 as your core? Why not 7/8?


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> I see a hell of a link to 8 in you somewhere. That happiness with rage where someone is being hurt and something inside you gets turned loose to dance on their bloody carcass.................. oh my, yes.
> 
> To me, an 8 has a sense of exploding outwards to effect change on someone/something. A 9 has a sense of desiring peace and harmony and denying the rage/anger and bottling it deep. A 1 turns the anger inwards to make themselves perfectionist.
> 
> Curious, why do yuo say you are 7/6 as your core? Why not 7/8?


I actually did type as 7w8 a while ago, and back then I also thought 8 was my gut type, but I was confusing my 6 tendencies with 8. After properly learning about type 8 and 6 from the lovely Animal, I realised that my idea of 8 being the "tough outspoken" one and 6 being the "paranoid weak" one was all wrong. I relate to 6 a lot more with how it deals with stress versus the 8 wing. Apart from being overprotective of friends and being assertive at times, I can't really relate to 8 all that much.

If what you say is true, I'm most likely 9w8. I think 9w1's are more passive, and wouldn't want to confront someone due to the 9 desiring peace and the 1 desiring perfectionism. Hell no xD. For me, I desire change and peace .


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rinnie said:


> I actually did type as 7w8 a while ago, and back then I also thought 8 was my gut type, but I was confusing my 6 tendencies with 8. After properly learning about type 8 and 6 from the lovely Animal, I realised that my idea of 8 being the "tough outspoken" one and 6 being the "paranoid weak" one was all wrong. I relate to 6 a lot more with how it deals with stress versus the 8 wing. Apart from being overprotective of friends and being assertive at times, I can't really relate to 8 all that much.
> 
> If what you say is true, I'm most likely 9w8. I think 9w1's are more passive, and wouldn't want to confront someone due to the 9 desiring peace and the 1 desiring perfectionism. Hell no xD. For me, I desire change and peace .


I think of 6's as being protective of very good friends. An 8 would be likely more willing to step in and help a weak or innocent stranger, but a 6 might be more willing to stick up for a great friend or family member. Subtle differences.

just ideas to talk about. I'm not sure I'm right, but this is how I see it.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> I think of 6's as being protective of very good friends. An 8 would be likely more willing to step in and help a weak or innocent stranger, but a 6 might be more willing to stick up for a great friend or family member. Subtle differences.


Yes, exactly this! Actually, my boyfriend and I had a conversation the other day where he was talking about someone he knew who was trolling/picking on someone who was more vulnerable than them. It made him really angry and I was just sitting there like oh...ok. I understood that what was happening was crappy, but I've never felt like that personally. Like, seeing someone weaker than myself and wanting to protect them. He's mentioned things like that a few times (he does have an 8 fix btw) and I just can't relate. I only want to step in and protect those I love, I don't really care about anyone else.

I guess knowing that he's 8 fixed has given me a good idea how they handle anger and just how they are in general. We're not alike in that aspect. He wants to dive in head first when a problem arises, whereas I need time to sit and think about how to handle the situation.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

9w8: Less self-discipline, thicker, heavier ("Whatever..")
9w1: More self-discipline, softer, lighter ("I should do it but..")

So the real question is:

How much do you weigh?


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Quang said:


> 9w8: Less self-discipline, thicker, heavier ("Whatever..")
> 9w1: More self-discipline, softer, lighter ("I should do it but..")
> 
> So the real question is:
> ...



Well I definately have self-discipline . I think I'm both lol, should just label myself 9w9.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm actually pretty skeptical about the wings myself these days. I think there's a good argument for disregarding them completely.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

timeless said:


> I'm actually pretty skeptical about the wings myself these days. I think there's a good argument for disregarding them completely.


 @timeless, I don't understand tritype. Growing towards 2 makes sense, and I can see retreating to a 5. 

What do you think of tri type?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

drmiller100 said:


> @timeless, I don't understand tritype. Growing towards 2 makes sense, and I can see retreating to a 5. What do you think of tri type?


Well that depends. If you take the most traditional, somewhat esoteric view of the enneagram -- then you should only have one type. One type, no wings. This is because each of the types corresponded to a "seven deadly sins, plus two" model and was basically a self-flagellating description of your negative fixations. I like that stuff though.On the other hand, the newer model of personality typing puts accuracy over ideology and I think that's why we have tri-types. They give you more information and likely make it a more complete picture. On the other hand, they take away the focus from the main type, and they imply that if 3 is your image type then 2 *can't* be your image type.tl;dr I'm on the fence about it but I'm leaning toward disliking tritypes too. It depends on how you approach it.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

timeless said:


> Well that depends. If you take the most traditional, somewhat esoteric view of the enneagram -- then you should only have one type. One type, no wings. This is because each of the types corresponded to a "seven deadly sins, plus two" model and was basically a self-flagellating description of your negative fixations. I like that stuff though.On the other hand, the newer model of personality typing puts accuracy over ideology and I think that's why we have tri-types. They give you more information and likely make it a more complete picture. On the other hand, they take away the focus from the main type, and they imply that if 3 is your image type then 2 *can't* be your image type.tl;dr I'm on the fence about it but I'm leaning toward disliking tritypes too. It depends on how you approach it.


I'm not very good at understanding other people. I can barely understand me. 

I've got a bit of all enneagram types in me at different times, different situations. Some more, some less. 

Wings kind of make sense to me. Younger, I was more 7 ish. As I get older I think I see more 9 creeping in, but maybe it is just 2......

Thank you for sharing your opinion.


----------

